
IBM, HPE Layoffs Reflect Covid-19 Uncertainty - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/05/28/ibm-hpe-layoffs-reflect-covid-19-uncertainty/
======
PaulHoule
Aren't HPE and IBM always laying people off?

